# Storing Rice In Mylar Bags



## BatiBato (10 mo ago)

Afternoon All,

New to the site and have a question. I've been reading/watching about what dry food you can use O2 absorbers and I read that brown rice you can because it has oil. I bough a 50lb jasmine rice from Costco. Can I use the O2s or not?? Attached is the bag in question.

Thanks

!


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

You can use O2 absorbers and it won't hurt it, but the issue is that shelf life just isn't as good as white rice. The oils will allow the rice to go bad. The O2 won't prevent the oils from going rancid. For brown rice, you could put it in the fridge or freeze it to help prolong it's shelf life. Really, white rice is going to be the only good long term type I would use.


----------



## BatiBato (10 mo ago)

Thanks for answering man!! I did more research and I think I will be fine. Put 400cc of O2s, should dp the trick (time will tell)

I recommend to get the wallaby 5MIL bags, they are awesome. Bought them from Amazon. I also used the O2s that came with them (bought more) and no complaints.

Keep prepping yall 👍


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree store white rice, not brown. I have gotten mylar bags and O2 absorbers from this site.

Discount Mylar Bags - Wholesale Mylar Bags and Oxygen Absorbers


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

I have 10 year o


BatiBato said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> New to the site and have a question. I've been reading/watching about what dry food you can use O2 absorbers and I read that brown rice you can because it has oil. I bough a 50lb jasmine rice from Costco. Can I use the O2s or not?? Attached is the bag in question.
> 
> ...


l have 10 year old jasmine rice in the original bags, inside a plastic storage bin, in a cool dry place. Nothing else in the box. It's fine. I finished one bag last week. It stores better in larger bags than small, and keep out the bugs.


----------



## BatiBato (10 mo ago)

Awesome. Thanks for the feedback RedSky


----------



## bluesky63 (Jan 2, 2022)

Be sure to store your Mylar bags somewhere that the mice can't get to them. Mice love rice. We bought a used metal cabinet to store ours in. We also have some stored in 5 gallon plastic buckets and half gallon Mason jars.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bluesky63 said:


> Be sure to store your Mylar bags somewhere that the mice can't get to them. Mice love rice. We bought a used metal cabinet to store ours in. We also have some stored in 5 gallon plastic buckets and half gallon Mason jars.


That's for sure!


----------

